# mantids drying out when hatching?



## PlasticMonkey (May 7, 2005)

Hi, i was watching my mantids hatch today, and over the course of 3 or 4 hours, only about 5 hatched fully.

Several started 'worming' their way out, but never fully stretched out. Then I believe they dried up and died.

Could this be because of a humidity problem? I misted the cage this morning (around 11 or so) but I didnt' want to mist them while hatching, because I didn't want to disturb them. After work, I checked on them again and I only see 2 or 3 newcomers.

Any ideas? It's a fairly good sized ooth, and I'm surprised to only see around 10 babies come out of it. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Joe (May 7, 2005)

I've had this problem with my chinese ooth before, It could be humidity but the way i do it now it have a wet paper towel at the bottom and spray it heavily so the mantids have plenty of humidity so they can come out of they're eggs easily.

Joe


----------



## PlasticMonkey (May 7, 2005)

Okay, thanks! I'll have to try that.


----------

